# Stuffed figs TNT



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2008)

With the fourth looming I'm scrambling to get my appy's in line..I'm going to do the melon in mint syrup, an antipasto tray, I found some beautiful figs and plan to stuff them with mascarpone a walnut and then dip them in melted chocolate..deviled eggs,olives marinated with lemon and orange zest and red pepper flakes..Still  deciding  on parm crisps or gorgonzola biscuits..What's everyone else having for appies?
Did you catch the fig recipe?  See what happens when I get to yakking
kades


----------



## archiduc (Jun 27, 2008)

kadesma said:


> With the fourth looming I'm scrambling to get my appy's in line..I'm going to do the melon in mint syrup, an antipasto tray, I found some beautiful figs and plan to stuff them with mascarpone a walnut and then dip them in melted chocolate..deviled eggs,olives marinated with lemon and orange zest and red pepper flakes..Still deciding on parm crisps or gorgonzola biscuits..What's everyone else having for appies?
> Did you catch the fig recipe? See what happens when I get to yakking
> kades


 
Hi kadesma,
I take it that you intend to serve the figs studded with mascarpone, a walnut and then dipped in chocolate. UMMM, interesting and difficult to do! Clearly, this is not an appetiser so you will be serving them as a dessert or with coffee - but never with tea.

Archiduc


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 27, 2008)

Makes me hungry for fresh figs! I grew up with two huge fig trees. Had to have a ladder to reach the top. They both passed away many years ago. I miss the fig preserves, fig conserve, strawberry figs, and figs and cream!! I would hate to know what a water bucket of figs would cost...if you could find them!.....No appy ideas yet Miss CJ.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2008)

archiduc said:


> Hi kadesma,
> I take it that you intend to serve the figs studded with mascarpone, a walnut and then dipped in chocolate. UMMM, interesting and difficult to do! Clearly, this is not an appetiser so you will be serving them as a dessert or with coffee - but never with tea.
> 
> Archiduc


NO not studded with the mascarpone, I intend to slice the fig from top to bottom leaving one side intact then stuff it with the mascarpone and ealnut, pinch it back together then dip in chocolate..Will serve with some sparkling wine...If it were in the evening then maybe coffee but this is a pig out for the 4th.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Makes me hungry for fresh figs! I grew up with two huge fig trees. Had to have a ladder to reach the top. They both passed away many years ago. I miss the fig preserves, fig conserve, strawberry figs, and figs and cream!! I would hate to know what a water bucket of figs would cost...if you could find them!.....No appy ideas yet Miss CJ.


I did twp UB,
 My grand parents both sets had two trees each so figs were always around. We have one at the end of the pasture here, but getting to it depends on where the bulls are and how fast you can run carrying a bucket

cj


----------

